# Water Pump Troubles.



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

My waterpump has stopped working. Any troubleshooting ideas?? I have only used it once since we bought it and that was a couple of weeks ago, just to check it out. Now it won't hit a lick.
Worked fine then? 
I only put a little of water in it to pump thru. Is there a routine to that??
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

campntn said:


> My waterpump has stopped working. Any troubleshooting ideas?? I have only used it once since we bought it and that was a couple of weeks ago, just to check it out. Now it won't hit a lick.
> Worked fine then?
> I only put a little of water in it to pump thru. Is there a routine to that??
> Thanks,
> Mark


How much is a little?? Enough to pull from the tank??

Is there a winterization kit that is installed that is trying to pull from the feed instead of the tank??

Does the pump cycle? (is it getting power)

Steve


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

First thing, put a meter on the leads to the pump to make sure it has juice (with the pump switch on of course).


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Well to answer those questions:
Is there a minimum amount of water it's supposed to have in there to click on? I only put just s lil, I dunno, didn't measure, let the hose in there about 10 or 20 secs I suppose.
As for if it's getting power, I dunno. I don't hear it running like I did.

I know it seems stupid, I've just never worked with the pump. Yes, it has a winterization kit on it, but that's it's not winterized yet.
Thanks


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

while tailgating this weekend, mine stopped working as well. my problem was with one of the two wires that connect to the pump itself. there was a loose connection. wiggled the wires and got it working for the rest of the weekend I will look into it this week for remedy.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I ran into a similar problem when I winterized a few weeks ago. I used the pump to draw the last of the water from the tank and to purge the water lines of as much water as possible before letting it suck up the pink stuff. When I put the tube into the jug of antifreeze, it wouldn't draw suck any up. It then occured to me that I may have inadvertantly created a vapor lock in the system.

I went back to the tub and opened up that faucet - and presto, the pump started drawing the antifreeze from the jug and soon the faucet started running pink.

This may not be your problem, but then again, even the experts get fooled now and again. I'd also fill the tank with at least 10 gallons of water (city water running about 2-3 minutes) to be sure that the pump has a sure source to draw from. You can always open the drain valve later, after you've solved the proble. That will eliminate the "low water level" as the potential cause of the problem.

Hope this helps!

Scoutr2


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Water level will not affect the pump starting or not. So we need to know if it is actually running first.

Note that it will not run if you have the City water connected.

If it is Vapor Locked it will run almost silently so the suggestion to open a faucet is a very good one.

If you only put a couple of gallons in then you most likely do not have enough in the tank to draw. Go a head and put enough in to register on the tank level.


----------

